# First Migrator



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

This morning at about 9:30, I heard the distinct honk of a Canada goose when outside. I look up, and I see a lone greater Canada goose flying due north.
The tip of the iceberg. 

This is the first Canada i've seen on the move north. Anyone else see them flying yet?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You about a week or so late. Put down the xbox controllers and get outside!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a PS2, thank you very much. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

haha. I have yet to see any but my wife heard them over the house and a buddy saw about 20. I love this time of year when they start coming back!!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I live just outside of Omaha, NE about 12 miles and the last two days there has been a huge bush of canadas. I am currently watching a huge flock of snows work this corn field to east of me.

Sean


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

About a week ago I saw a pair of loners fly over 19th Ave N in Fargo. Not sure if they came from the beet plant in moorhead or if their migrators but it was awesome to finally see sum geese!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

" pair of loners" ......that would be two geese :wink:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah that is two geese i said by accident one day while hunting geese and it has always stuck with our hunting group!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

"pair of loners" haha sound like 5 singles all flying together.....and yea I've heard someone say that


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

ahhh the famous saying..."theres 2 loners comming get down!"

Any my favorite to say when its quite in the spread when were all looking for that first flock to come, "Get down, there is a huge flock of loners heading this way!" lol... catches em off guard EVERYTIME, then there like, did you just say what i think you said? I love hunting!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

...........


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been known to spot pairs of singles. No matter hw many I shoot I still get shaky when i see the first few of the year. I always look to the sky when I hear a goose. :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Coming home from western Minnesota today I seen 6 Tundra swans fly over I-94. Man those things are massive!!! The birds will start to move with the warm weather they're predicting this week.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you were near Fergus Falls they are there year around.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

No these were down near St. Micheal/Albertville area but never know maybe they stuck around all winter too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well if there is open water there, then it is quite possible for them to be there year around, but yeah they are big birds. To me a bit on the ugly side though.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Saw a flock of 29 here today. Big buggers.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

come to central illinois if you wanna see some geese... i've seen THOUSANDS and i know damn well that they are mixes between migrators and resident geese a few snows with them and lately a whole lot of specks headin north


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Lots of big V's flying high and North over Bismarck this morning. Could hear geese every time I got out of the car during my morning errands. All Canadas as far as I could tell.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Sunday from 12-2 nonstop flights every 5-10 coming into a roost. Riding the south wind.

Another push of Canadas north for an hour before the rain came around 6pm. Pretty impressive.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

1000's of them flying high and north here, today alone. seeing canadas, snows, specklebellies.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Another strong push of Canadas today in front of the weather system moving in. Dickinson has snow on the ground, we will shortly.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been seein' them for about two weeks now. Had about 300 Lessers fly over the house the other evening. 
'Course I am a lot wilier than you X-boxers

Good luck with the sightings, :lol: 
Dan


----------

